# Covid - the Spanish have moved the goal posts again. Extra restrictions imposed



## r4dent (Jan 27, 2022)

Brits travelling to Spain face tighter Covid restrictions from next week
					

Brits will face tighter measures to travel to the popular holiday destination as the country introduces stricter rules on vaccination.




					uk.yahoo.com


----------



## alcam (Jan 27, 2022)

r4dent said:


> Brits travelling to Spain face tighter Covid restrictions from next week
> 
> 
> Brits will face tighter measures to travel to the popular holiday destination as the country introduces stricter rules on vaccination.
> ...


So they require you to have your booster jab ? Same as France ?


----------



## colinm (Jan 27, 2022)

I don't think it's at all pedantic to say this is a pan EU requirement, not the Spanish 'moving the goal posts'


----------



## r4dent (Jan 28, 2022)

colinm said:


> I don't think it's at all pedantic to say this is a pan EU requirement, not the Spanish 'moving the goal posts'



I didn't know that all EU had done this. 

Do you have a source for this ?


----------



## colinm (Jan 28, 2022)

EU Digital COVID Certificate
					

The Commission has instigated a programme of digital vaccine certificates to facilitate the re-opening of economic and social activity as well as travel




					ec.europa.eu


----------



## wildebus (Jan 28, 2022)

colinm said:


> I don't think it's at all pedantic to say this is a pan EU requirement, not the Spanish 'moving the goal posts'


So rather than the Spanish targeting the Brits, that article could equally say the Dutch are having a go at the Taiwanese or the Maltese restriciting Peruvians visiting their country.
Always good for people to tap into their inner Daily Mail though


----------

